# Best of Breed standings through May 2011



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Best of Breed standings through May 2011*

*1 CH Lunars Gatekeeper 8








2 CH AIK's Boston George 7








3 CH Appletini 5








4 Bully Made Clydesdale of A1 4








5 CH Lunar's Trill Pits Rage 3








6 CH Barrow's BlueBullies Big Poppa 2








6 BNN's Soldier Girl of Contagious 2








6 Bullymade's Billy Dee of LMJ 2








6 CH Gottyline's LDK's Titan 2








6 Souledge SKS Nitrous Oxide 2








6 CH Suarez Bulls BNK Victorious 2








6 TXBX Kumo 2
6 GRCH Zenstyle's Pokemon 2








*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Added pics of everyone except Kumo


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Aw, I kinda like Appletini.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Aw, I kinda like Appletini.


Appletini is a baaaaad bish!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks for adding the pics!! they are so cute, but I like clyesdale and appletini. The first pup's eyes look really close together IMO. Kinda cross eyes, or is that just the picture? Since he is #1 does that men he wins the most? or just places the highest?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont really like #1 cant place my hand on what it is though maybe combo of eyes and body looks like its eating his head lol , but the rest I could easily pack them away in a bag and bring them home Love them all.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

right!! so cute


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The first dog has huge 3rd eyelids (or maybe some cherry eye going on). The inner eyelid is what's throwing off the look of his face.

I like Appletini because she's got a really clean head, chest doesn't drop significantly past the elbows. Front looks straight, rear pretty much so. She just looks like somebody put some thought into producing a "clean" bully. Thumbs up.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> The first dog has huge 3rd eyelids (or maybe some cherry eye going on). The inner eyelid is what's throwing off the look of his face.
> 
> I like Appletini because she's got a really clean head, chest doesn't drop significantly past the elbows. Front looks straight, rear pretty much so. She just looks like somebody put some thought into producing a "clean" bully. Thumbs up.


She is BTK's The Prophecy's littermate. The whole litter was super clean.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like Appletini and Pokeman. I think those are two really nice looking dogs.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

What do you think of ABKC Champ Gadget ?????Do you think he is clean?


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

This boy champed out in his first year of showing and is 3 maj's away from grand champ


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ottis Driftwood said:


> What do you think of ABKC Champ Gadget ?????Do you think he is clean?


Very nice dog! Love the straight front!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww he is wicked cute, thats all I know lol


----------

